# 2022 AUDI RS3 DRIFT MODE



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Listen to the car rev! The details you need for the NEW 2022 Audi RS3 Sedan & Sportback!
- 400PS (again) & 500NM Torque
- 7 Speed Dual-Clutch WITH Rear multi clutch setup
- DRIFT MODE
- RS Performance Mode
- 0-60MPH in 3,8 Seconds
- NO UNDERSTEER
- GOOD OVERSTEER!


----------

